# How do I use XAMPP with existing database?



## klind (Apr 11, 2010)

I have XAMPP installed and running. I did not create a new database because I want to import an existing database. Everytime I try to import the database it doesn't work. I have opened and looked at MySQL, but there is no database and I don't see a way to load up an existing database. The existing database was being used with WordPress. It is now just an .SQL file on my hard drive. Here are my questions:

1) Do I need to create a new database? If so, should I use the filename of the existing database
2) When setting up security during the XAMPP install do I need to use the username and password of the existing database?
3) I have two databases to import (separately) but one of them is rather large. How can I import this large 20M database?
4) What other things do I need to know to get this WordPress database imported so I can see and edit it locally within XAMPP?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

Well this one is something that I haven't delt with yet, but I am willing to work on it with you and I am sure that we can figure this out. First let me ask you a couple background questions so that I can figure out where you stand. 

You stated that you have a .SQL file already do you know what SQL program was used when the database was created? With this information I can do a little searching to figure out what steps need to be taken.

Cheers!


----------



## klind (Apr 11, 2010)

thanx wmorri... just a quick note. Being military I have been called up for a temporary assignment. I still want youe assistance, but I will not be available for the next two weeks. I will contact you when I return.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update, see you when you get back and be safe.


----------

